# Advice on Neutering & Gastropexy merged



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

We have Jake scheduled to be neutered in July and the vet provided us with a quote that includes several optional things.

So the high-end quote includes the following:

- Diagnostic Prep Profile - inclues blood collection, in house laboratory fee and vetscan diagnostic prep (optional)

- Catheterization & Fluid Therapy - includes IV setup, Saline, LRS, etc (optional)

- Neuter - Large Dog

- Gastropexy prophylactic 

- Microchip Implantation (optional)

There is a $250 difference in the low and high end quotes.

I just wanted to get some advice from members here. The blood tests and IV fluids are optional we have been told. If I get lots of feedback that both are highly advisable, then I'll go ahead and get it all done. What have others done?

We have decided to get the Gastropexy prophylactic and microchipping done at the same time.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would do the bloodwork. I always do bloodwork before my dogs go under.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Definitely do the blood work and IV.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes to blood tests and fluids for sure. I just tossed out the things that the vet office sent on that for my foster - saying why they recommend it. 

I am not sure if in any of that they do any kind of bleeding time test, but if he's already had a surgery, I wouldn't worry about it. If not, you might want to ask if they want to do the fancy send out test for von Willebrand's or if they want to do the little Buccal Mucosal Bleeding Time test, which doesn't pick up on everything and can still be normal but may catch a clotting or other bleeding issue.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

*Gastroplexy Prophylactic?*

I'm guessing this is one of those procedures that there are varying opinions on. But what are your thoughts on having a Gastroplexy Prophylactic done on a 6-month old male GSD while being neutered?

I understand since he is already under anesthesia for neutering that is saves money to do it now. But I'm reading conflicting things. Are there risks I need to worry about? Is it best to wait until he's fully grown?

Any advice or insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm going to have a prophylactic gastropexy done on my dog when he's neutered, but he'll be between 2 and 3 years old when it happens. 

My thought on it is this: A dog's chest and abdominal cavity do a lot of growing and changing between 6 months and adulthood. Logically, I don't think it's wise to staple or tack the stomach in place when the dog has so much growing yet to do. I think it's wiser to wait until everything is where it's going to stay before you go tacking things down. Just my opinion.

Also, they're doing gastropexy laparoscopically now, so it can be done much less invasively than it used to be.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yes for the blood work and fluids. I'd go ahead and microchip too. I gave my opinion on the gastropexy in your other thread.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am not sure about the growing thing. My veterinary cardiologist pexied his Lab at around that age, so maybe it is not a big issue. He is a pretty darn bright vet.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would for sure do the blood work and IV. Lots of otherwise healthy dogs die in surgery due to undiagnosed medical problems that could be found in pre-op bloodwork and if you have an IV in place, should there be a problem in surgery, they have a way to quickly give your dog meds.

I would only do the gastropexy if this dog has bloated in the past or the dog's line has a history of bloat.

All dogs should be microchipped and registered.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

In rescue, we do the blood work on dogs over 5, and don't do the IV. 
I would opt for the IV depending on the bloodwork but the bloodwork should be done and if money isn't an issue, do have the IV in place. Sometimes they will "set" the IV but not hook it up. 
If your dog is young and healthy, you could ask about that.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Elaine said:


> I would for sure do the blood work and IV. Lots of otherwise healthy dogs die in surgery due to undiagnosed medical problems that could be found in pre-op bloodwork and if you have an IV in place, should there be a problem in surgery, they have a way to quickly give your dog meds.
> 
> I would only do the gastropexy if this dog has bloated in the past or the dog's line has a history of bloat.
> 
> All dogs should be microchipped and registered.


This.

If this was a female I *might* give it more thought since the abdomen is going to be open anyway, but I'd probably still not have it done unless there was added risk.

It seems like I read somewhere that Gastropexy can impact digestion which would be a fine trade off for me if my dog had bloated or had it in the lines but not sure if it would be fine otherwise.

For what it's worth, Dante was Cryptorchid and I thought about having it done since his abdomen was going to be open, I opted to have his hips x-rayed instead


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. We're going ahead with the bloodworm and IV and we will hold off on the Gastoplexy for now. If we decide to do it later, I know it will cost more, but I don't want to take the additional risk right now.


----------

